# Banana and a Jig



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha for superstitions and bananas -~|- in a boat...oh and the little reel and jig that could when fishing for Crappie. >>O


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a good time!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!

I guess I'll throw away all my steel leaders.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Too cool! Just never know whats going to happen with fishing.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> the little reel and jig that could when fishing for Crappie. >>O


They just don't build them (the reel) like that anymore.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW that was awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have yet to luck out on Tiger Muskie and am still trying to catch one. Well Done!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Isn't it funny that it seems like anytime you try to eat something you get a bite? Nice fish!


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Nice job! I got my first musky as a kid on 6lb line while fishing a Lindy rig for walleyes. I stopped targeting muskies in my teens because it seemed I caught just as many incidental to walleye and bass fishing as I did targeting them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a zebco 33 for everyone in the family and have used them for the better part of at least 40 years. They're easy to use and have caught pretty much any size fish we fish for. I've even used them offshore for reds.


----------

